# First time Tri Tip



## Gary in VA (May 8, 2006)

Ok.. was in Costco yesterday afternoon and saw "case price" for tri-tip but didnt see any in the cooler (as is normal)  So, I finally asked the meat guy.. he says "you have to buy the whole bag".. $3.50 per pound.. there were 6 in the cryovac... so, I bought them.. put 5 in the freezer in foodsaver bags and grilled the other one.  Rubbed down with Dizzy pig Jamacian fire walk and mopped with beer and worchester sauce.  Had great beef flavor.. Am not sure I sliced it right to get the most tender slices.


First flip searing



140 and resting



Sliced


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2006)

well 3.50 a pound is good for a steak.  Is it something you will
continue to buy?


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

Slice it thin and perpindicular to the grain.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 8, 2006)

Very nice!!!  =D> 
$3.50....I assume trimmed for that price. It's about right.

Try it with salsa sometime... my favs.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 8, 2006)

I dont remember seeing my invitation to dinner there Gary! :-(   Very nice looking tri tip.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I dont remember seeing my invitation to dinner there Gary! :-(   Very nice looking tri tip.



I'm glad I got mine!  Thanks Gary and Linda for the fantastic dinner and New Castles!  The tri-tip was fantastic and the pic's look even better!   8-[


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Ooooh Baby !!  =P~


----------



## Gary in VA (May 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":ku48qwqt]I dont remember seeing my invitation to dinner there Gary! :-(   Very nice looking tri tip.



I'm glad I got mine!  Thanks Gary and Linda for the fantastic dinner and New Castles!  The tri-tip was fantastic and the pic's look even better!   8-[[/quote:ku48qwqt]

You're welcome Larry.. Just don't tell Bill you were there.. He'll get jealous.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2yhy3f6s][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2yhy3f6s]I dont remember seeing my invitation to dinner there Gary! :-(   Very nice looking tri tip.



I'm glad I got mine!  Thanks Gary and Linda for the fantastic dinner and New Castles!  The tri-tip was fantastic and the pic's look even better!   8-[[/quote:2yhy3f6s]

You're welcome Larry.. Just don't tell Bill you were there.. He'll get jealous.[/quote:2yhy3f6s]

Especially if he knew about that case of Wolfe Rub I gave you!  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":3ufp9048][quote="Larry Wolfe":3ufp9048][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3ufp9048]I dont remember seeing my invitation to dinner there Gary! :-(   Very nice looking tri tip.



I'm glad I got mine!  Thanks Gary and Linda for the fantastic dinner and New Castles!  The tri-tip was fantastic and the pic's look even better!   8-[[/quote:3ufp9048]

You're welcome Larry.. Just don't tell Bill you were there.. He'll get jealous.[/quote:3ufp9048]

Especially if he knew about that case of Wolfe Rub I gave you!  8-[[/quote:3ufp9048]
Free! All I have to do is take you to dinner  
Instead of New Castles, how about White Castle 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":nffxmle4][quote="Larry Wolfe":nffxmle4][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":nffxmle4]I dont remember seeing my invitation to dinner there Gary! :-(   Very nice looking tri tip.



I'm glad I got mine!  Thanks Gary and Linda for the fantastic dinner and New Castles!  The tri-tip was fantastic and the pic's look even better!   8-[[/quote:nffxmle4]

You're welcome Larry.. Just don't tell Bill you were there.. He'll get jealous.[/quote:nffxmle4]

Especially if he knew about that case of Wolfe Rub I gave you!  8-[[/quote:nffxmle4]

So thats how you get rub around here.  I get it now.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

Tri Tip Rocks!
It was like looking for the Holy Grail around here. Finally scored some and it is now a fav! Yers came out nice, now I am hungry for some! :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Tri Tip Rocks!
> It was like looking for the Holy Grail around here. Finally scored some and it is now a fav! Yers came out nice, now I am hungry for some! :razz:


It's on sale by me, Black Angus, buy 1 get 1 free!
Can't wait to try it :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Green Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fill your freezer Puff, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fill your freezer Puff, you won't be disappointed![/quote:2m2vsuc7]
It's from a supermarket, hopefully it will be worth it :!: 
They didn't mention the price per lb..
First time I ever saw it advertised  
Checkin' it out tomorrow


----------

